# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Thënie e ditës

## Agim Metbala

*Nuk e gjeta dot temën, andaj hapa të re...*

*
- Sa më pëlqen qiltërsia e fëmijëve e urtësia e të moshuarve!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------

Gjerman (16-01-2016),Ikballe (28-05-2016),nurie dika (06-11-2015)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Me njeriun e dashur, edhe grindja të pëlqen!

(Mbrëmje të këndshme)...

@ Agim METBALA*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),Gjerman (16-01-2016),nurie dika (06-11-2015)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Për shije e besim, nuk ka vend për diskutim!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------

Gjerman (16-01-2016),nurie dika (06-11-2015)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Mos prano me kurfarë çmimi, të bëhesh budigardo i së keqes!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------

nurie dika (06-11-2015)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Çështje që shpesh të zgjon nga gjumi, kërkon analiza dhe përkushtim!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------

Darsi_I (08-07-2015),nurie dika (06-11-2015)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Thashethemet më të mëdha qarkullojnë në autostradën VJEHËR – NUSE!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------

nurie dika (06-11-2015)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Të grinden munden edhe dy veta, e për t’i pajtuar, duhet një ushtri e tërë!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------

nurie dika (06-11-2015)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Ambiciet çdo herë janë shumë megalomane, planifikimi të sjell afër të mundshmes!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------

nurie dika (06-11-2015)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Edhe mbrojtja më e fuqishme, brenda kohës është edhe e thyeshme!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------

nurie dika (06-11-2015),SERAFIM DILO (16-07-2015)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Kupto, mendja nuk shitet, prandaj edhe s’ka dyqane!

(Mbrëmje të këndshme)...

@ Agim METBALA*

----------

nurie dika (06-11-2015)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- E pse njerëzit ta kërkojnë drejtësinë kur paraprakisht e dijnë se do të jenë viktimë?

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Personit që asgjë nuk i bie për mase – ta dini se është tip egocentrik!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Ka njerëz me zemër aq të ftohtë sa edhe dielli i korrikut nuk e nxenë dot!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Aftësi ka edhe djalli, ama mos kërko ndihmë prej tij!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Fjala e mirë, është freskuese si  puhia në korrik!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Provokatori është si gjarpëri që vazhdimisht prodhon helm!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## martini1984

Ne demokraci Mafia gjen terren!

----------

Agim Metbala (23-07-2015)

----------


## martini1984

Skam pare komb me qelbanik...
zoti qofte me juve!

----------


## Wrangler

Njeriu eshte fryt i mendimeve te tij , cfare ai mendon , ashtu dhe shnderrohet .

*M.Gandhi*

----------


## martini1984

Pacifistet kane qene gjithmone njerez te paster dhe ne teresi trima te pashoqe,por qe te themi te verteten ne shumicen e rasteve <kafshe> te pa afte.

Carl von Ossietzky
Ish pacifist gjerman,shkrimtar  dhe figure simbolike kundra nazismit,si dhe fitues i cmimit Nobel per paqe me 1935. I ekzekutuar ne Maj 1938 ne kampin e perqendrimit Esterwege.

----------

